# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Γαλιάντρα

## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Γαλιάντρα Melanocorypha Calandra
H γαλιάντρα η κοινή, είναι ένα εδαφόβιο στρουθιόμορφο πουλί που ανήκει  στην οικογένεια των κορυδαλλών, η οποία περιλαμβάνει γύρω στα 20 είδη  που έχουν ορισμένα κοινά χαρακτηριστικά. Οι εξαιρετικές μελωδικές  ικανότητες του κελαηδήματός τους ιδιαίτερα όταν είναι σε πτήση και το  επιτόπιο φτεροκόπημά τους που θυμίζει πέταγμα πεταλούδας, είναι από τα  βασικότερα χαρακτηριστικά της οικογένειας.
Ανήκει στην _τάξη κορυδαλλίδες_.
Η οικογένεια των κορυδαλλών συμπεριλαμβάνει πουλιά όπως οι _ σιταρήθρες_ (4 είδη), _ ο κατσουλιέρης_ (2 είδη), _η χιονάδα_ (2 είδη) και οι _γαλιάντρες_  (11 είδη).
*Άλλα παρόμοια είδη είναι:* η Σταρήθρα, ο κατσουλιέρης, η Δεντροσταρήθρα. 
  

Την κοινή γαλιάντρα στην Κύπρο την φωνάζουν Μαυροτράσιηλο από την  χαρακτηριστική μαύρη κηλίδα ποικίλου μεγέθους που φέρει στα πλάγια του  στήθους.
 Είναι ένα μεσαίου μεγέθους πουλί με μέγιστο μήκος μέχρι 20 εκατοστά,  με κοντή ουρά και καφετιά πόδια με κυριότερο χαρακτηριστικό το πολύ  μακρύ ίσιο πίσω νύχι. Έχει καφεκίτρινο ράμφος και το φτέρωμα της είναι  καφεγκρίζο. Το μέσα μέρος των φτερών της είναι μαυριδερό ενώ σε πτήση  διακρίνεται μια λευκή λωρίδα στην ακμή των πτερύγων. Το βάρος της φτάνει  τα 50-70 γραμμάρια ανάλογα με το φύλο. Δεν υπάρχουν ιδιαίτερες διαφορές  στο φτέρωμα ανάμεσα στα δύο φύλα.
*Κορυδαλλίδες*
_Σταρήθρα_
_Κατσουλιέρης_
_Γαλιάντρα_
_Δεντροσταρήθρα_
_Χιονάδα_ 
 Εν μέρει θεωρείται επιδημητικό πουλί κυρίως στην Ελλάδα και την  Κύπρο, αλλά και αποδημητικό στα Ανατολικά. Την συναντούμε στην  Νοτιοδυτική Ευρώπη, την Τουρκία, τα Βόρεια παράλια της Αφρικής και την  Κεντρική Ασία. Τη βλέπουμε συνήθως να μεταναστεύει σε κοπάδια, αλλά και  να μετακινείται σε σμήνη. Ζει και αναπαράγεται σε ανοιχτές  καλλιεργήσιμες εκτάσεις για να βρίσκει σπόρους που αποτελούν την κύρια  διατροφή της, αλλά και σε αμμώδεις εκτάσεις και σε στεγνά μέρη γύρω από  υγρότοπους για να βρίσκει έντομα αλλά και χορταρικά που αποτελούν μέρος  της διατροφής, της ιδιαίτερα κατά την αναπαραγωγική περίοδο. Τα  τελευταία χρόνια ο αριθμός της μειώνεται σταθερά λόγω της μείωσης των  καλλιεργούμενων εκτάσεων.
 Σαν εδαφόβιο πτηνό, φτιάχνει την καλαθόσχημη φωλιά της στο έδαφος,  ανάμεσα σε θάμνους, γεννώντας από 3-6 αυγά τα οποία και επωάζει για 16  μέρες. Οι νεοσσοί φροντίζονται εξίσου και από τους δύο γονείς. Οι  νεοσσοί είναι κάπως βιαστικοί και εγκαταλείπουν την φωλιά τους αρκετές  μέρες πριν αποκτήσουν την ικανότητα να πετούν. Το ζευγάρι είναι  μονογαμικό και ζευγαρώνει 2 φορές μέσα στην αναπαραγωγική περίοδο, που  για τα πουλιά αυτά ξεκινά από τον Απρίλη μέχρι τον Ιούνιο.
 Η γαλιάντρα θεωρείται εξαιρετικό ωδικό πτηνό με μιμητικές ικανότητες.  Μιμείται πουλιά όπως η σταρήθρα συνδυάζοντας κελαρυστούς ήχους με  γρήγορο ρυθμό και αμυδρές παύσεις. Σπάνια όμως κελαηδά στο έδαφος αλλά  κυρίως εν πτήση. Όταν πετάει έχει την ικανότητα να αιωρείται, να  στροβιλίζεται αλλά πάντα πετά με κλειστή την ουρά.
 Είναι από τα πουλιά που σπάνια κελαηδούν στην σκλαβιά γιατί  στρεσσάρονται από τον περιορισμό στον χώρο. Έχουν την ανάγκη ενός  ευρύχωρου κλουβιού χωρίς πατήθρες, αλλά χρειάζονται και αρκετό χρόνο για  να προσαρμοστούν στην αιχμαλωσία προκειμένου να κελαηδήσουν. Αν  αρχίσουν δε το κελάηδημα, είναι ικανά να σκάσουν τα υπόλοιπα πουλιά. Για  το λόγο αυτό δεν συνίσταται η συνύπαρξή τους με άλλα ωδικά πουλιά.

*Genus Melanocorypha* 
*Melanocorypha bimaculata* (bimaculated lark)
  

*Melanocorypha calandra* (Calandra lark)
  

*Melanocorypha leucoptera* (white-winged lark)
  

*Melanocorypha maxima* (Tibetan lark)
  

*Melanocorypha mongolica (Mongolian lark)
  
*
*Melanocorypha yeltoniensis* (black lark)
  


Πηγή
http://www.katakali.net

----------

